# herd sire



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i felt like snapping some photos today
didn't realize how nice my buck was
too bad my fair wont let intact males in


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is very hansome! And beautiful color to boot!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah I love his coloring. handsome fellow for sure


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He_ is_ handsome...gorgeous color and I really like the sharpness of his withers...he looks really easy to handle too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a nice looking guy. He has great general appearance, showing good strength in the shoulders, with nice sharp withers. He has good body capacity, his rump is a little steep and he is showing weakness in his pasterns. He is very masculine.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx y'all
he's a royal pain to catch but once you do he is a little kitten


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ooh can I have a covering?

ROFL wrong country :GAAH:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx
you make me appreciate him even more

where are you located?? :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lesserweevil is in Ireland.....I think there might be a good deal of water between us for your boy.....unless he can swim :wink:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i kinda figured she was "across the big pond" but didn't know which country
thanx for the info tho

"Heeeeeeeeey ABNER!!!!!! Can you swim?!!?"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL:


----------

